# Birnbeck Pier - 2010



## Derelict-UK (Nov 21, 2010)

Visited several months back with my mate.

Just seen the other thread with the old pictures in, well it looked a heck of a lot nicer than it does now, and even better than their future plan for the pier!

Before people get all HDR objective, I know how to take pictures & I don't usually use HDR, but when you struggle to get a good shot due to harsh lighting conditions, it does come in use.

My pics...

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.






*D-UK*


----------



## fluffy5518 (Nov 21, 2010)

A crackin' little post D-UK !! Echo your sentiments entirely about HDR !!. It really annoys me when people criticise other peoples posts regarding the quality or the post production of their pictures. :icon_evil


----------



## Derelict-UK (Nov 21, 2010)

cheers fluffy


----------



## Alansworld (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, generally speaking, I think that those who use HDR are quite prone to overdo it, rendering a picture into something more or less unreal. But in this case, you've used this sometimes quite controversial technology for what it's supposed to be used for, to correct for difficult and contrasty lighting. I like these, particularly the first one.

Alan


----------



## krela (Nov 21, 2010)

Does EVERY thread containing HDR photos have to have everyones opinions of HDR posted on it?


----------



## chaoticreason (Nov 21, 2010)

Great shots,I love the first! it's a classic... F..d..g cool composition.


----------



## smileysal (Nov 21, 2010)

Love seeing pics of here. Love that organ, but such a shame it's been left like that. Wish the owners, or urban splash (or whoever) could raise the money needed to bring it back to it's condition when it was built. Would be a gorgeous place  I like the pics. 

 Sal


----------



## krela (Nov 21, 2010)

I'd be very surprised if it's ever renovated. No other seaside centre in Britain can sustain 2 piers.


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 21, 2010)

Cracking stuff mate..not heard of anyone doing this ages..heard its very unsafe too!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Nov 21, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Cracking stuff mate..not heard of anyone doing this ages..heard its very unsafe too!



It depends, the pier in No. 5 is extremely unsafe and I wouldn't even attempt it, what that picture doesn't show is the buckling of the bridge, below is my mates picture of the same pier...







The actual 'island' part is built on solid rock so not that bad, but the building with the organ in is very unsafe as much of the floor is falling through to the basement. To get the shot I did, I had to shimmy across slowly.

The main pier has been made temporarily safe for use for the RNLI who have a working station on the island. The safe bit is only a quarter of the pier.


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 21, 2010)

A really interesting site D-UK. Was this the one where you and the Engineer mis-read the times of the tides ?(just out of curiosity, you understand!) Thanks for sharing - I really like the pictures.
GDZ


----------



## Derelict-UK (Nov 21, 2010)

godzilla73 said:


> A really interesting site D-UK. Was this the one where you and the Engineer mis-read the times of the tides ?(just out of curiosity, you understand!) Thanks for sharing - I really like the pictures.
> GDZ



yes it was although we did not mis-read the times, according to a friendly coastguard man, the tides in this area come in very fast and are very unpredictable so even with the correct time table, you may still be caught out.


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 21, 2010)

Derelict-UK said:


> yes it was although we did not mis-read the times, according to a friendly coastguard man, the tides in this area come in very fast and are very unpredictable so even with the correct time table, you may still be caught out.



I stand corrected - it just looked like anyone could have been very easily cut off there without too much effort!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Nov 21, 2010)

godzilla73 said:


> I stand corrected - it just looked like anyone could have been very easily cut off there without too much effort!



well that too lol.


----------



## Lady Grey (Nov 22, 2010)

Super pictures. I think anyone that has photographed the pier, brings something new to the subject. It's certainly a subject I will never tire of.


----------

